# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 KW Coilovers



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Whether you’re looking for a sporty daily driving coilover or all out race technology for the road, ECS Tuning has you covered with KW coilovers.

The commuter-friendly Variant 1 coilovers offer preset damping for the ultimate balance between sport driving and comfort. The motorsport inspired Variant 3 coilovers dish out independently adjustable compression and rebound damping for custom driving setups.

With up to $200.00 in ECS gift cards offered with the purchase, the KW route is clearly a no-brainer.


*The Obvious Choice*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 2005-2011

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

